# [Wet Thumb Forum]-These fish with Cherry shrimp, ok?



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Here is what my projected stock is
20-25 Non teras
6 Threadfn rainbows(Iriatherina werneri)
6 Corys(various)
3 Otos
6 Phantom Tetras(unsure of scientific name)
6 Celebes Rainbow (Telmatherina ladigesi)
Either 6 white cloud long fin minnows (Tanichthys albonubes)
or 6 Neon Dwarf Rainbows (Melanotaenia praecox)

My understanding is that none of these will try and eat them as they all have very small mouths but am worried that I am misled or even that they have small mouths will keep on picking at them until they die... 

What do you guys think? Its an exspensive fish and dont want to feed my guys a hundred bucks worth of shrimp, ya know?


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Here is what my projected stock is
20-25 Non teras
6 Threadfn rainbows(Iriatherina werneri)
6 Corys(various)
3 Otos
6 Phantom Tetras(unsure of scientific name)
6 Celebes Rainbow (Telmatherina ladigesi)
Either 6 white cloud long fin minnows (Tanichthys albonubes)
or 6 Neon Dwarf Rainbows (Melanotaenia praecox)

My understanding is that none of these will try and eat them as they all have very small mouths but am worried that I am misled or even that they have small mouths will keep on picking at them until they die... 

What do you guys think? Its an exspensive fish and dont want to feed my guys a hundred bucks worth of shrimp, ya know?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

While none of the fish may have mouths big enough to swallow a whole shrimp they will be able to peck at them. The biggest fish in my tank are Congo tetras and they (as well as my Rummynoses) will chase after my Cherry Red shrimp, but only if the shrimp are swimming in mid water. A couple of tail flicks and the shrimp is safely on the bottom where the fish resume ignoring it.

So far the shrimp have been lucky as none have lost any appendages to the fish.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

hey guys, sorry to hijack the thread but for some reason i can't pm you Bill, 

Bill, I was wondering what your water parameters were since you live in Fremont like me and whether you use tap water for your shrimps? i was told that cherry reds do not like hard water, and just wanna see if me using my fremont tap water with ph 8 kh & gh = 10-12 would kill it. Thanks!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Algae Grower,
They seem to be doing fine so far...at least there haven't been any shrimp bodies turning up. And one of them did have babies, but all I recovered were two from inside my filter (~2mm long) a couple of weeks ago. Of course, if she released them near my intakes I should probably look inside my CO2 reactor, too. I was hoping that the sponge prefilters would trap them, but I guess the foam's pores are too big.

Anyway, my water (north Fremont) runs pH 7.6, kh 4, and gh 13 out of the tap.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

So are you saying you thin kthey will peck at them or that I should be ok? COngo tetras are bigger with bigger mouths than any of these fish I have mentioned. These are all dwarf rainbows that dont generally get above two inches.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I think for the most part you should be okay. Like I said, my fish seem to be attracted to the motion rather than the shrimp itself. And no half eaten shrimp bodies have been turning up.

I have a 29 gal tank with a couple of juvenile Bosemani and three dware neon rainbows in it. If I had a few extra Cherry's I'd drop a few in there to see the fish's reaction. But my 40 gal tank is getting a bit on the overgrown side so I have a hard to finding what I do have in there.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the responses Bill. So what do you have with your cherries? I am terrified that these delicate lil guys will be a very very exspensive snack. What shrimp (that are interesting) should deffinitley be ok? I have only ever kept ghost shrimp as feeders for my rope fish. Generaly throwing in about 100 a month into my 90(She was a pig) But now that I have my 75 gal small schooling planted tank up and running I am wanting a ton of colorful shrimp as well... But sadly am quite inexperienced with them.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, Amanos ahould definitely be ok as they get pretty big...my largest female is almost 2.5" long. But so long as you keep your fish to the non-predatory types the Cherries should do fine, too.

Of course as I write this I'm looking into my tank trying to find a single shrimp out in the open...ha, found one, but it's a 3mm baby Cherry. I wonder where all the big guys are...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Just an addendum to my last post...
I've now found both the baby Cherrys (that I rescued from my filter the other week). They're sitting on the micranthemoides munching on a food flake.

Still no sign of any of the adults though.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey bill! Ya never answered my question slacker! So what do you have with the cherries.

I will no doubt give them a whirl and pray for the best. But be willing to accept I may be flushing 80 bucks for a dozen(including shipping.)

Do you fert the tanks with them in? I heard they dont do so well with fertalizers.

Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry. I have 10 Amanos and 13 Cherrys (11 adults and 2 babies)...well, at least I think that's how many I have now.









I do fertilize daily with PO4, KNO3, K2SO4 and Flourish. I dose to keep NO3 at 5ppm and PO4 at .5ppm. I've been testing daily for a while and the pattern was for my tank to drop to NO2 2.5 and PO4 .25 daily. I add 2.5ppm of K2SO4 daily just by feel. With the adults being in hiding today I started thinking maybe my dosing may be a factor, but seeing the two 3mm long babies makes me doubt that it's any water quality factor keeping them out of sight.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Looks like my shrimp are going to start being night owls as they're starting to come out now that the lights are off.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Glad they are ok man! And also glad to hear that dosing should not be an issue.

Thansk again!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Yeah, I'm glad that they're doing okay. But I am a little bummed at them turning noctural on me.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

How long have you had them...? Any major changes in the tank? That does seem odd for their behavior to change so much... I wonder if there is some biological mechanism that has been triggered some how... very odd indeed. If you figure out let us know.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Do you guys think they(cherry shrimp... or any) would be ok with Peacock gudgens (Tateurndina ocellicauda)


----------

